# Milan-InvestCorp: terminata due diligence. Maldini sì, Ibra no, Leao ni.



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato da Repubblica, la due diligence per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del fondo arabo InvestCorp è già stata ultimata. Trattativa molto avanzata. Il fondo del Bahrain ha come obiettivi lo stadio, il nuovo Milanello e il Lille. La partecipazione alla Champions per due anni consecutivi ha risvegliato l'interesse internazionale sul brand Milan. La trattativa potrebbe concludersi nel giro di un paio di settimane, il tempo dell'esclusiva. Paolo Maldini sarà confermato al vertice dell'area sportiva. Nessun rinnovo ad Ibra. Situazione incerta per il rinnovo di Leao. Con la nuova proprietà il rinnovo del portoghese sarà ridiscusso da zero. Per Gazidis e Scaroni futuro incerto, sarà chiarito tra un paio di settimane.

*Anche Tuttosport conferma più o meno le news di Repubblica: con la trattativa per la cessione del Milan si sono fermate le operazioni legate ai rinnovi dei giocatori come quelli di Bennacer e Leao e anche i dirigenti sono in sospeso. Il contratto di Maldini e di Massara scadrà a giugno. Sarà la nuova società a decidere. *


----------



## princeps (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la due diligence per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del fondo arabo InvestCorp è già stata ultimata.
> Trattativa molto avanzata.
> Il fondo del Bahrain ha come obiettivi lo stadio, il nuovo Milanello e il Lille. La partecipazione alla Champions per due anni consecutivi ha risvegliato l'interesse internazionale sul brand Milan.
> La trattativa potrebbe concludersi nel giro di un paio di settimane, il tempo dell'esclusiva.
> ...


Come Leao NI? è la nostra stella insieme a Theo...non possiamo perderlo.....


----------



## cris (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la due diligence per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del fondo arabo InvestCorp è già stata ultimata.
> Trattativa molto avanzata.
> Il fondo del Bahrain ha come obiettivi lo stadio, il nuovo Milanello e il Lille. La partecipazione alla Champions per due anni consecutivi ha risvegliato l'interesse internazionale sul brand Milan.
> La trattativa potrebbe concludersi nel giro di un paio di settimane, il tempo dell'esclusiva.
> ...


Per me è la cipolla.
Finche non vedo non credo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la due diligence per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del fondo arabo InvestCorp è già stata ultimata.
> Trattativa molto avanzata.
> Il fondo del Bahrain ha come obiettivi lo stadio, il nuovo Milanello e il Lille. La partecipazione alla Champions per due anni consecutivi ha risvegliato l'interesse internazionale sul brand Milan.
> La trattativa potrebbe concludersi nel giro di un paio di settimane, il tempo dell'esclusiva.
> ...


Ce la stanno tirando sulla "partecipazione alla Champions per due anni consecutivi?" 
Ancora non siamo in Champions matematicamente.
Sarei contento per Maldini, la conferma se l'è strameritata.


----------



## Nomaduk (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la due diligence per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del fondo arabo InvestCorp è già stata ultimata.
> Trattativa molto avanzata.
> Il fondo del Bahrain ha come obiettivi lo stadio, il nuovo Milanello e il Lille. La partecipazione alla Champions per due anni consecutivi ha risvegliato l'interesse internazionale sul brand Milan.
> La trattativa potrebbe concludersi nel giro di un paio di settimane, il tempo dell'esclusiva.
> ...


Non capisco cosa c'entra il lille ma vabe.


----------



## cris (16 Aprile 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> Come Leao NI? è la nostra stella insieme a Theo...non possiamo perderlo.....


Stella?
Fa bene 1 partita si e 4 no


----------



## __king george__ (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la due diligence per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del fondo arabo InvestCorp è già stata ultimata.
> Trattativa molto avanzata.
> Il fondo del Bahrain ha come obiettivi lo stadio, il nuovo Milanello e il Lille. La partecipazione alla Champions per due anni consecutivi ha risvegliato l'interesse internazionale sul brand Milan.
> La trattativa potrebbe concludersi nel giro di un paio di settimane, il tempo dell'esclusiva.
> ...


e Pioli?

per me Gazidis va via..mi sembra altamente improbabile che tengano come capo un "non loro uomo"

Maldini è credibile perchè è la parte tecnica..è una figura storica del milan e soprattutto ha dimostrato di capirci


----------



## Kayl (16 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa c'entra il lille ma vabe.


non c'entra una mazza infatti, del resto che ti aspettavi da Repubblica? Dovevano mettere la notizia delle indagini su Milan-Lille riguardo Elliott, poi c'è stata la bomba sulla cessione societaria e hanno fatto un mix sconclusionato delle due cose. Io mi affido ai giornali che parlano di finanza come il Sole 24ore e quelli internazionali sempre di finanza, quelli sportivi li lascio ai giornalai che ne spareranno 50 al giorno ognuna che contraddice la precedente.


----------



## Nomaduk (16 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e Pioli?
> 
> per me Gazidis va via..mi sembra altamente improbabile che tengano come capo un "non loro uomo"
> 
> Maldini è credibile perchè è la parte tecnica..è una figura storica del milan e soprattutto ha dimostrato di capirci


Pioli resta. Chi ce meglio di lui? Klopp contratto fino al 2024 guardiola fino al 2023. Forse quest'ultimo potrebbe liberarsi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Pioli resta. Chi ce meglio di lui? Klopp contratto fino al 2024 guardiola fino al 2023. Forse quest'ultimo potrebbe liberarsi.



Un anno o due con Pioli ma un bel pre-contrattino subito per prenotare Klopp, io ci sto!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Stella?
> Fa bene 1 partita si e 4 no


Pensa gli altri che ne vanno bene 0 si


----------



## __king george__ (16 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Pioli resta. Chi ce meglio di lui? Klopp contratto fino al 2024 guardiola fino al 2023. Forse quest'ultimo potrebbe liberarsi.


lo so che non vi sta simpatico ma ci sarebbe anche Conte ad esempio..


----------



## Nomaduk (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un anno o due con Pioli ma un bel pre-contrattino per prenotare Klopp, io ci sto!


Questa deve essere la via. Tanto per competere in italia non è che ci voglia tanto. Se già così siamo secondi da 2 anni con 1/2 campioni si può vincere. L'inter non si rinforzera, forse un altro po la juve ma siamo lì.

Ps la notizie recenti di asenzio per caso sono collegate a investcorp?


----------



## Nomaduk (16 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> lo so che non vi sta simpatico ma ci sarebbe anche Conte ad esempio..


Serve un bomber da 20 gol e un ala destra di tutto rispetto. Non serve 352 testa bassa e pedalare


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la due diligence per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del fondo arabo InvestCorp è già stata ultimata.
> Trattativa molto avanzata.
> Il fondo del Bahrain ha come obiettivi lo stadio, il nuovo Milanello e il Lille. La partecipazione alla Champions per due anni consecutivi ha risvegliato l'interesse internazionale sul brand Milan.
> La trattativa potrebbe concludersi nel giro di un paio di settimane, il tempo dell'esclusiva.
> ...



L’importante è che la nuova proprietà non guardi solo i bilanci ma pensi anche a vincere.
Bene la conferma di Maldini, lui è il Milan.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la due diligence per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del fondo arabo InvestCorp è già stata ultimata.
> Trattativa molto avanzata.
> Il fondo del Bahrain ha come obiettivi lo stadio, il nuovo Milanello e il Lille. La partecipazione alla Champions per due anni consecutivi ha risvegliato l'interesse internazionale sul brand Milan.
> La trattativa potrebbe concludersi nel giro di un paio di settimane, il tempo dell'esclusiva.
> ...


Fino a 6 ore fa non sapevano niente, ora sanno tutto.

Certo.


----------



## Kayl (16 Aprile 2022)

Comunque mi faccio due domande sulle tempistiche, si dice che è dal primo aprile che è iniziata sta trattativa, a fine marzo la squadra è andata a Dubai. Abbiamo fatto un ritiro come copertura?XD


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Comunque mi faccio due domande sulle tempistiche, si dice che è dal primo aprile che è iniziata sta trattativa, a fine marzo la squadra è andata a Dubai. Abbiamo fatto un ritiro come copertura?XD



Mah, io ci credo poco alla storia del primo aprile.
Sarà iniziata da mesi...


----------



## Kayl (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mah, io ci credo poco alla storia del primo aprile.
> Sarà iniziata da mesi...


Beh il City pure fu un fulmine a ciel sereno, chiuso a fine mercato estivo tra l'altro. Quindi può tranquillamente essere stata una cosa improvvisa, ovviamente non dal nulla, ci saranno stati avvicinamenti per informarsi, ma credo che una volta che un acquirente ha le informazioni sufficienti, si è fatto i conti e ha pronta un'offerta, consapevole anche della richiesta della società in vendita, ci vuole poco a portare una trattativa in fase avanzata, visto che tutte le parti avrebbero ciò che vogliono.


----------



## Tobi (16 Aprile 2022)

Purtroppo da un punto di vista strutturale passiamo da un fondo speculativo ad un altro in 10 anni abbiamo cambiato 3 proprietà nel caso questa si completasse: Yougurt Li, Elliot, Investcorp. Comunque la gestione Elliot è stata molto indicativa. Si può avere una buona squadra e competitiva per la Serie A senza indebitarsi e facendo buchi di bilancio, manca però quello step definitivo ovvero, poter cercare dei Top Players e garantire quella fascia di stipendi da 8-10 mln


----------



## kipstar (16 Aprile 2022)

stanno già parlando del rinnovo di Rafa......si si.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Aprile 2022)

Se il presidente non si chiama davvero Al Yonghong Alì,allora Leao nel futuro del Milan sarà uno dei tanti,non la stella,premesso che di stella ha ancora ben poco.


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e Pioli?
> 
> per me Gazidis va via..mi sembra altamente improbabile che tengano come capo un "non loro uomo"
> 
> Maldini è credibile perchè è la parte tecnica..è una figura storica del milan e soprattutto ha dimostrato di capirci


Giusto, Gazidis è stato assunto da Elliot come AD per risollevare il bilancio della società in modo di rivenderci al meglio, obbiettivo che ha raggiunto. Può essere anche mal sopportato, ma i fatti e i bilanci sono la, il Milan era invendibile nel 2018 con quei bilanci, ora siamo molto appetibili in quanto sani. Ha fatto il suo lavoro, lo ringrazieremo (almeno io).


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la due diligence per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del fondo arabo InvestCorp è già stata ultimata.
> Trattativa molto avanzata.
> Il fondo del Bahrain ha come obiettivi lo stadio, il nuovo Milanello e il Lille. La partecipazione alla Champions per due anni consecutivi ha risvegliato l'interesse internazionale sul brand Milan.
> La trattativa potrebbe concludersi nel giro di un paio di settimane, il tempo dell'esclusiva.
> ...


In Italia non sapevano nulla, se non fosse stata lanciata la notizia da Routers e poi confermata da Bloomerg qui ancora si parlava del mercato di Elliot... ora sanno pure che Maldini rimane e che la due diligence è finita  attendo notizie dall'estero, penso sia meglio.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

*Anche Tuttosport conferma più o meno le news di Repubblica: con la trattativa per la cessione del Milan si sono fermate le operazioni legate ai rinnovi dei giocatori come quelli di Bennacer e Leao e anche i dirigenti sono in sospeso. Il contratto di Maldini e di Massara scadrà a giugno. Sarà la nuova società a decidere. *


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Tuttosport conferma più o meno le news di Repubblica: con la trattativa per la cessione del Milan si sono fermate le operazioni legate ai rinnovi dei giocatori come quelli di Bennacer e Leao e anche i dirigenti sono in sospeso. Il contratto di Maldini e di Massara scadrà a giugno. Sarà la nuova società a decidere. *


Questi chiudono tutto in 15 giorni come detto da Rauters. La notizia è arrivata modello Atalanta, a tutto fatto.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (16 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Questi chiudono tutto in 15 giorni come detto da Rauters. La notizia è arrivata modello Atalanta, a tutto fatto.


penso anche io, tenuto conto che una due diligence del genere dura 2 -3 mesi, e se siamo ai tempi di vendita esclusiva vuol dire che hanno iniziato a Gennaio! Inoltre a differenza delle notizie su Arnault qui nessuno smentisce! speriamo bene


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la due diligence per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del fondo arabo InvestCorp è già stata ultimata. Trattativa molto avanzata. Il fondo del Bahrain ha come obiettivi lo stadio, il nuovo Milanello e il Lille. La partecipazione alla Champions per due anni consecutivi ha risvegliato l'interesse internazionale sul brand Milan. La trattativa potrebbe concludersi nel giro di un paio di settimane, il tempo dell'esclusiva. Paolo Maldini sarà confermato al vertice dell'area sportiva. Nessun rinnovo ad Ibra. Situazione incerta per il rinnovo di Leao. Con la nuova proprietà il rinnovo del portoghese sarà ridiscusso da zero. Per Gazidis e Scaroni futuro incerto, sarà chiarito tra un paio di settimane.
> 
> *Anche Tuttosport conferma più o meno le news di Repubblica: con la trattativa per la cessione del Milan si sono fermate le operazioni legate ai rinnovi dei giocatori come quelli di Bennacer e Leao e anche i dirigenti sono in sospeso. Il contratto di Maldini e di Massara scadrà a giugno. Sarà la nuova società a decidere. *



*Qui si parla solo del futuro dei dirigenti e dei giocatori. Nell'altro topic si parla della trattativa.*


----------



## Solo (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la due diligence per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del fondo arabo InvestCorp è già stata ultimata. Trattativa molto avanzata. Il fondo del Bahrain ha come obiettivi lo stadio, il nuovo Milanello e il Lille. La partecipazione alla Champions per due anni consecutivi ha risvegliato l'interesse internazionale sul brand Milan. La trattativa potrebbe concludersi nel giro di un paio di settimane, il tempo dell'esclusiva. Paolo Maldini sarà confermato al vertice dell'area sportiva. Nessun rinnovo ad Ibra. Situazione incerta per il rinnovo di Leao. Con la nuova proprietà il rinnovo del portoghese sarà ridiscusso da zero. Per Gazidis e Scaroni futuro incerto, sarà chiarito tra un paio di settimane.
> 
> *Anche Tuttosport conferma più o meno le news di Repubblica: con la trattativa per la cessione del Milan si sono fermate le operazioni legate ai rinnovi dei giocatori come quelli di Bennacer e Leao e anche i dirigenti sono in sospeso. Il contratto di Maldini e di Massara scadrà a giugno. Sarà la nuova società a decidere. *


Maldini essendo legato alla parte sportiva penso sia abbastanza saldo. Gazidis e Scaroni invece sono. in posizione più precaria. Non mi stupirei se saltasse almeno uno dei due.


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

La mia domanda è: se i rinnovi sono bloccati per la vendita, come abbiamo fatto a prendere a 0 settimana scorsa, Ogiri visto che le trattative sono bloccate? E' un po' un controsenso non trovate?


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la due diligence per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del fondo arabo InvestCorp è già stata ultimata. Trattativa molto avanzata. Il fondo del Bahrain ha come obiettivi lo stadio, il nuovo Milanello e il Lille. La partecipazione alla Champions per due anni consecutivi ha risvegliato l'interesse internazionale sul brand Milan. La trattativa potrebbe concludersi nel giro di un paio di settimane, il tempo dell'esclusiva. Paolo Maldini sarà confermato al vertice dell'area sportiva. Nessun rinnovo ad Ibra. Situazione incerta per il rinnovo di Leao. Con la nuova proprietà il rinnovo del portoghese sarà ridiscusso da zero. Per Gazidis e Scaroni futuro incerto, sarà chiarito tra un paio di settimane.
> 
> *Anche Tuttosport conferma più o meno le news di Repubblica: con la trattativa per la cessione del Milan si sono fermate le operazioni legate ai rinnovi dei giocatori come quelli di Bennacer e Leao e anche i dirigenti sono in sospeso. Il contratto di Maldini e di Massara scadrà a giugno. Sarà la nuova società a decidere. *


Leao ni? Si presenta bene sta nuova proprietà...


----------



## Maravich49 (16 Aprile 2022)

Cioè: si sta trattando, ammesso che sia vero, la cessione di una squadra/società con una qual certa riservatezza, ma i "giornalisti" sanno già che la nuova dirigenza non rinnova Ibra, non farà questo e non farà quest'altro. 
Sanno a malapena chi saranno i possibili acquirenti, ma sanno già che "Ibra per la nuova dirigenza non rinnova, Leao ni...".
Eh niente, rido già così.
Sarà un problema mio eh, per carità, ma veramente la stampa italiana mi fa di una tenerezza infinita.


----------



## ilPresidente (16 Aprile 2022)

Fino a ieri nessuno sapeva nulla.
Esiste una trattativa. Che sia stata condotta finora sotto traccia mi fa pensare a contatti seri.
Nessuno é a conoscenza dei piani futuri. Non lasciano uscire uno spillo.
Tutte ipotesi.

poi ovvio che se investi 1,1Miliardi punti a crescere 

tieni asset di valore 
Punti a stadio e strutture varie 
Cambi vertici economici e di rappresentazione - presidente - perché deve rispondere a te 
lavori a nuove partnership e sponsorship
SE vuoi vincere immetti soldi veri con sponsor tuoi - tanto nessuno farà nulla in periodi di vacche magre
Fai felice la piazza con 1 colpo
SE sei furbo porti dalla tua parte almeno un po’ di media


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la due diligence per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del fondo arabo InvestCorp è già stata ultimata. Trattativa molto avanzata. Il fondo del Bahrain ha come obiettivi lo stadio, il nuovo Milanello e il Lille. La partecipazione alla Champions per due anni consecutivi ha risvegliato l'interesse internazionale sul brand Milan. La trattativa potrebbe concludersi nel giro di un paio di settimane, il tempo dell'esclusiva. Paolo Maldini sarà confermato al vertice dell'area sportiva. Nessun rinnovo ad Ibra. Situazione incerta per il rinnovo di Leao. Con la nuova proprietà il rinnovo del portoghese sarà ridiscusso da zero. Per Gazidis e Scaroni futuro incerto, sarà chiarito tra un paio di settimane.
> 
> *Anche Tuttosport conferma più o meno le news di Repubblica: con la trattativa per la cessione del Milan si sono fermate le operazioni legate ai rinnovi dei giocatori come quelli di Bennacer e Leao e anche i dirigenti sono in sospeso. Il contratto di Maldini e di Massara scadrà a giugno. Sarà la nuova società a decidere. *


Mi sembrano notizie buttata là alla rinfusa sulla base dell'ovvio e del consueto.
Manca giusto qualche 'slitta' in salsa di 'mercato condiviso'.


----------



## malos (16 Aprile 2022)

Adesso appare più chiaro il viaggetto a Dubai dei nostri.


----------



## malos (16 Aprile 2022)

Adesso appare più chiaro il viaggetto a Dubai dei nostri.


----------

